# carb adjustments Homelite Blower UT08550



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Can anyone advise me as to what the correct inital adjustments (number of turns out) would be on both the high and low needles. This is a carb that has the non-slotted needles. that require a special tool to remove/adjust which I don't have. It does not appear to be either a Walbro or a Zama....maybe it is a Chinese made clone? I was able to get the needles out and cut slots in them so I can easily adjust them with a screwdriver going forward. Just not sure where I should set them. I set both @ 1.5 turns and got it to run.

Spit


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

1-11/2 turns is the initial setting. Run it and adjust both H and L if needed.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

He is the Zama adjustment procedure that should work on any cube carb with the (H) High and (L) Low needles.Hope this helps.

http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------

